# Sponge filter having problems?



## Vpaw (Feb 12, 2014)

In my 20 gallon planted tank I noticed my sponge filter started to stop working to well. For one a very limited amount of bubbles come out, and sometimes it just stops working all together! 

What I've tried: 

1)Taking the bottom piece (it has holes in it to release air) and attaching the air the directly to it. Nothing came out. So I soaked it in vinegar and water over night, some hard water deposits came out. So then I attached air tube again and it worked. Overall: didn't fix the issue. But helped. 

2)changed air pump

It had one for a 20 gallon and it shared with two 5 gallons. So I took the one from the 65 and switched them. But it didnt do anything and it still stops releasing stuff agg...



What should I do oh wise fish people.


----------



## Midnighttide102 (Oct 2, 2014)

What type of sponge filter is it ? Does or are you using a airdrome with it? I've ran sponges for 20+ years there isant to much that can go wrong with them let's figure this out I'll keep eye on post waiting for response on type of sponge


----------



## Vpaw (Feb 12, 2014)

Uh... This kind?  and an air pump attached.


----------



## Midnighttide102 (Oct 2, 2014)

I have some of those sponges 
#1 take sponge out and squeeze the hell out of it in a bucket of Tank water then put back together and hook up single airpump to it just to make sure it's working if alls good try going back to your other air pump which you say is running 3 filters if it doesn't work then you need to add those little air adjustment valves to your airline and adjust them till all 3 sponges are working 1 might be taking too much sir away from others let me know how you make out


----------



## Vpaw (Feb 12, 2014)

Midnighttide102 said:


> I have some of those sponges
> #1 take sponge out and squeeze the hell out of it in a bucket of Tank water then put back together and hook up single airpump to it just to make sure it's working if alls good try going back to your other air pump which you say is running 3 filters if it doesn't work then you need to add those little air adjustment valves to your airline and adjust them till all 3 sponges are working 1 might be taking too much sir away from others let me know how you make out



I have tried thoroughly cleaning it out in tank water, and that didn't work, so I even tried running tap water. (Then added bacteria) I do use one of those gage valves and the other tanks work great. 
Ugg, and it releases bubbles when the bottom part isn't on but I do t wanna risk anything happening there.


----------



## Midnighttide102 (Oct 2, 2014)

The bottom part is just a weight to hold it down , did u try it on it's own air pump? It really sounds like it isant getting enough air try running a pipe cleaner thee were air line hook up to sponge Or turn off other sponges and start the problem one first then slowly adjust the others till u have them all running


----------



## Django (Jun 13, 2012)

I think the "gang valve", that splits up the air flow, and correct adjustment are very important in running the sponge filters. You must have one already unless you're using multiple pumps/outputs. You could try looking for leaks in the airlines and the connections to the filters, and in the gang valve. You can test an air pump by connecting an airhose with nothing on it on the bottom of the water. Other than that it's a mystery to me. But I think it's in the airflow/air pump. Also, look for blockages.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

I'd look for leaks in the airline tube and look at the flow adjustment valve, make sure its open but the knob is not popped off and letting all the air escape out.


----------



## Django (Jun 13, 2012)

One thing you can do to test the gang valve - swap the airline whose filter doesn't work with another one and see if it works and see that the other one doesn't work.


----------



## Vpaw (Feb 12, 2014)

Midnighttide102 said:


> The bottom part is just a weight to hold it down , did u try it on it's own air pump? It really sounds like it isant getting enough air try running a pipe cleaner thee were air line hook up to sponge Or turn off other sponges and start the problem one first then slowly adjust the others till u have them all running



Thank you guys for the advice, so I'll check if there are any leaks in the air tubing but it lets out plenty of air when it doesn't have the bottom on. 

This sponge filter is different from the other ones I have, the bottom part has a piece that hooks into the air tube and it has little holes through which the air is supposed to come out, also in the morning I'll post some better pictures showing the bottom piece and air flows at different stages =) is there a way I could buy a new bottom piece without buying a new filter? XD maybe one from a different brand but that fits..?

Or maybe I can clean this out somehow, the vinegar seemed to do something.


----------



## Midnighttide102 (Oct 2, 2014)

Here's sponge filter parts 
http://www.kensfish.com/parts-fittings/ati-replacement-parts.html

If like you said it has holes in bottom that seem to be clogged if I were you I'd run a small drill bit threw those holes to clean them out you might have mineral deposits it's worth a try before you spend money on parts or a new sponge


----------



## Vpaw (Feb 12, 2014)

Midnighttide102 said:


> Here's sponge filter parts
> http://www.kensfish.com/parts-fittings/ati-replacement-parts.html
> 
> If like you said it has holes in bottom that seem to be clogged if I were you I'd run a small drill bit threw those holes to clean them out you might have mineral deposits it's worth a try before you spend money on parts or a new sponge



Hank you! Is ATI a brand? Is that a better brand for a sponge? The holes are very tiny so if I used the drill it would make new ones, but I guess that could solve the problem. We have very hard water here in AZ. Thanks everyone for the input so far, I'll post pictures soon.


----------



## Midnighttide102 (Oct 2, 2014)

Yes ATI is a brand of sponge there Great very reasonably priced I have some over 12 years old and still run like champs


----------



## Vpaw (Feb 12, 2014)

Maybe I should just buy an ATI sponge then. Here are pictures of the base:


----------



## grizzly_a (Sep 9, 2014)

Bend a paperclip and run it all over under that little piece of plastic where the air is supposed to come out. I think you said it in your first post, you've got hard water deposits under that dispersion disk. Soak it in straight vinegar and use something to break up the deposits under the disk.


----------



## Vpaw (Feb 12, 2014)

Okay I'll try that grizzly.
So I was looking at some ATI sponges and they look tiny! Should I really only get a II or a III for a 20 gallon?


----------



## Midnighttide102 (Oct 2, 2014)

There not small sponges , I run #3's in my 20 gallon highs with no issues and I have 3 #3's running in my 55 gallon tanks probably a bit overkill but I have the extra air

Bump: Take a look here it gives exct sizes 

http://www.atisponge.com/products/hydro-sponge/


----------



## Vpaw (Feb 12, 2014)

Okay I ordered a 3 last night, maybe that will be better. I'm soaking the Bottom in vinegar right now anyways and the sponge is being held down by the cave and wall and is working well. 
I tried getting the paperclip through but it didnt bend that way lol. But I found out the air tube hole is pretty deep.


----------

